

Heating houses with 'nerd power' - inm
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32816775

======
blahedo
I'm a little puzzled about the radiator's heat being "free". If it were an
electric radiator, it'd consume a substantial amount of electricity to
generate a certain amount of heat. The CPU can't be consuming _less_
electricity to generate the same heat. So is this Nerdalize company offsetting
Mr. van Waardhuizen's electric cost for this unit? Or what?

------
allencoin
I thought this was going to be about bitcoin mining rigs. I was almost
correct.

